# advise please



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

My DH has read somewhere (but cant remember where) that you have a higher chance of conceiving if you have sex in the mornings rather than the nights, has anyone else heard this.

I just think that it's an excuse to wake me up, as I'm off on holidays, and he has to go to work  .


Thanks
Claire


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

New one on me!! But whatever works!! Best to cover all bases!!

Ruth


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Ruth 

Will try it out and fingers crossed that it might work  

Thanks
Claire


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Maybe you are meant to have more energy in morning and it´s too easy to fall asleep at night!!

Ruth


----------



## quackers (Nov 10, 2004)

This may be due to the fact that men have higher circulating testosterone in the morning than in the afternoon or evening - maybe it makes the sperm swim faster 
Quackers


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Fingers crossed it worked for me this morning then tee hee x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Cool!  I'm gonna tell my DP as I like it much better in the mornings    Maybe he'll lay off the midnight fumblings in favour of morning glory!!! 

Claire x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

hia girls

it's D day tomorrow prehaps we'll cover both sides do morning and night just incase ha ha

Merry Christmas


----------

